# Staatliche Fischereiabgabe 2010 nur via Internet !!!!!



## Seeteufelfreund (14. Mai 2010)

Für alle ,die in Ihrem Norwegenurlaub im Innland fischen wollen,also auf Lachs,Forelle,u.s.w. für die gibt´s News :

Bei der Post bekommt man keine Erlaubnisscheine mehr ( war selbst hier in Stavanger unterwegs,überall die gleiche Aussage).
Also nur noch über´s Internet ,der Link hier führt Euch direkt hin.

Ist auch via Internet um 55 NOK billiger als bei der Post.

Keine Angst,auch in Deutsch.
Erst sich registrieren,dann bezahlen,via Mail kommt Quittung,ausdrucken und fertig.
Und immer schön bei sich tragen sonst wird´s sehr teuer.....


Gruss Martin


Der   STF  #6


----------



## zwilling (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Staatliche Fischereiabgabe 2010 nur via Internet !!!!!*

Betrifft das auch die Angelei auf Forelle , Barsch und usw.?
Wir wollen ab 19.06.2010 nach Südnorwegen - Blockhütte , 
Ruderboot am See. Muß ich jetzt unruhig werden ???
Danke für evtl. Infos - Zwilling


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Staatliche Fischereiabgabe 2010 nur via Internet !!!!!*



zwilling schrieb:


> Betrifft das auch die Angelei auf Forelle , Barsch und usw.?
> Wir wollen ab 19.06.2010 nach Südnorwegen - Blockhütte ,
> Ruderboot am See. Muß ich jetzt unruhig werden ???
> Danke für evtl. Infos - Zwilling



Hei,

für jegliche Angelei im Inland brauchst Du diesen Schein....
Ausser,das Gewässer ist nicht in staatlicher Obhut.( Soweit ich weiss)
Dazu kommt noch die jeweilige Erlaubniskarte des Gewässers.
Keine Ahnung warum Sie dieses Jahr es so getan haben,aber leider ist es so.

Gruss  Martin

Der    STF  #6


----------



## Duke Nukem (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Staatliche Fischereiabgabe 2010 nur via Internet !!!!!*

Moin,

  ich habe am Sonntag den Schein online beantragt und per Visa bezahlt. Heute ist Dienstag aber bisher habe ich keine Email bekommen. 

  Ich befürchte da ist etwas schief gelaufen.
  Wie lange hat's denn bei Euch gedauert? 


  Andreas


----------



## antonio (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Staatliche Fischereiabgabe 2010 nur via Internet !!!!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> Hei,
> 
> für jegliche Angelei im Inland brauchst Du diesen Schein....
> Ausser,das Gewässer ist nicht in staatlicher Obhut.( Soweit ich weiss)
> ...



die staatliche lizenz braucht man nur für lachs- und mefogewässer.
für alle anderen gewässer reicht der erlaubnisschein des gewässerbesitzers.

antonio


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Staatliche Fischereiabgabe 2010 nur via Internet !!!!!*



antonio schrieb:


> die staatliche lizenz braucht man nur für lachs- und mefogewässer.
> für alle anderen gewässer reicht der erlaubnisschein des gewässerbesitzers.
> 
> antonio




hi,muss dich berichtigen,hier bei mir in der nähe gibt es 2 gewässer wo man den schein vorlegen muss um karten zum angeln zu bekommen....


gruss  martin


----------



## kevin9279 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Staatliche Fischereiabgabe 2010 nur via Internet !!!!!*

hi,
dann gehen da auch in irgendeiner form anodrome fische hin. gibts viel in norge. super kleiner see mit sea run char oder seatrout. vielleicht auch salmon.

kevin


----------



## antonio (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Staatliche Fischereiabgabe 2010 nur via Internet !!!!!*



Seeteufelfreund schrieb:


> hi,muss dich berichtigen,hier bei mir in der nähe gibt es 2 gewässer wo man den schein vorlegen muss um karten zum angeln zu bekommen....
> 
> 
> gruss  martin



dann zählen die zu den lachs oder mefogewässern.

antonio


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Staatliche Fischereiabgabe 2010 nur via Internet !!!!!*

Hi,die beiden Seen hier in der Umgebung sind reine Bergseen,haben keinerlei Zu-oder Abläufe,Einspeisung nur durch Regen.
Warum das so ist weiss ich nicht,aber wenn er den Schein sehen will,null problemo,habe ihn ja jedes Jahr wegen der Lachse.

Der   STF :g


----------

